# New Guy From Ri



## Papakeith (May 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I just picked up a 2006 23krs trailer last night. My wife and I had to choose between 1k for a new canvas for the old pop up or an upgrade. Needless to say, upgrade won! 
I'm towing with an 03 Dodge 2500 Ram diesel. I don't think the pickup realizes that there is a good sized trailer back there at all.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello.

Keith


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, that tow vehicle should be adequate....


----------



## Bruno (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Keith.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.















Think you could put the old trailer on top of your new Outback and your truck would STILL not now there is something back there.


----------



## Papakeith (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the welcome!

Yeah, I think I'm alright with the pickup







There's nothing like having torque to spare









The first trip is this weekend. Just me and one dirt bike.

I flushed the antifreeze out of the plumbing system this morning, tested the heat and the fridge. About all I have left to do is get some stuff out of the old camper. . Oh, and I have to make a tire stop to help keep the bike in place, but other than that I'm pretty much good to go.

I do have a couple of (hopefully) quick questions though:

1. when locking the cargo door and slide out, what locks are everyone using for the holes in the top of the latches?
2. arrrggghh I knew I should have written this one down.







I'll edit when I remember.

#2 Ah-ha! I tried to open the outdoor"kitchen" this morning and it seems that the items have shifted a bit. I can open the door about 3/4 of an inch, but something inside is keeping the door from opening fully. Apart from fishing around through the small gap with a long screwdriver, or some other implement of destruction, are there any tricks to dislodging the contents so I can actually use them?


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Papakeith said:


> thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm alright with the pickup
> 
> ...


For #2 if the 2 side latches are open but the lock is still in place it will open about 3/4" or so then it seems like it is stuck. Are you sure the lock isnt still locked?


----------



## Papakeith (May 19, 2011)

I thought I had unlocked it, but I'll certainly put the key in and turn it each way and try again tonight after work.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Papakeith said:


> I thought I had unlocked it, but I'll certainly put the key in and turn it each way and try again tonight after work.


I would try that. I know on our outback, the locks are random. E.g. you turn the key to unlock and the locking mechanics go opposite. E.g Storage under the front of our outback we turn the key to the left to unlock it. But the kitchen we turn to the right.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KosinTrouble said:


> I thought I had unlocked it, but I'll certainly put the key in and turn it each way and try again tonight after work.


I would try that. I know on our outback, the locks are random. E.g. you turn the key to unlock and the locking mechanics go opposite. E.g Storage under the front of our outback we turn the key to the left to unlock it. But the kitchen we turn to the right.
[/quote]

That was one of my first repairs was to make all the lock have the same orientation. I can now see if the lock is set just by looking at the key slot position.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> That was one of my first repairs was to make all the lock have the same orientation. I can now see if the lock is set just by looking at the key slot position.


Interesting. My locks came that way from the factory....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> > That was one of my first repairs was to make all the lock have the same orientation. I can now see if the lock is set just by looking at the key slot position.
> 
> 
> Interesting. My locks came that way from the factory....


Gilligan had the day off then when your trailer was made.


----------



## Papakeith (May 19, 2011)

KosinTrouble said:


> For #2 if the 2 side latches are open but the lock is still in place it will open about 3/4" or so then it seems like it is stuck. Are you sure the lock isnt still locked?


Well I feel foolish. You were spot on!
I assumed that the lock was locked so I "unlocked" it. Amazing how easy it opened when all three were actually out of the way









Paula (the Mrs) helped me get everything ready to go. A good night's sleep and I'm off for a Motocross weekend!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't forget to check out the Outbackers Rally in your neck of the East Coast!


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

I also am from lil' Rhody....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

welcome to the forum. we are in NE CT, and camp a few times a year in RI. once at burlingame (will be there fathers day weekend) and a couple of times in charlestown at the breachway.

where do you guys camp in RI ? the only other place we were thinking of going at some point is fishermans memorial....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers..


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Papakeith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just picked up a 2006 23krs trailer last night. My wife and I had to choose between 1k for a new canvas for the old pop up or an upgrade. Needless to say, upgrade won!
> I'm towing with an 03 Dodge 2500 Ram diesel. I don't think the pickup realizes that there is a good sized trailer back there at all.
> ...


Hello Keith,
Welcome to site. Congrats on the new to you Outback. Enjoy!
crunchman


----------



## Papakeith (May 19, 2011)

First camping weekend with the new Outback is complete. . . Success!!









The dirt bike and all the associated gear fit with no trouble at all. 
Only a couple of squawks on the camper: 

a couple of the friction locks on the cabinet doors pulled free. I'll just relocate them and see what happens
 The fridge wouldn't light when using gas. After getting the check light a couple of times I broke out the manual, read the wiring schematics, pulled everything apart, and found a slightly corroded correction(this camper has sat for two years). After the cleaning the fridge lit and cycled fine.
and some questions. 
Who designs a screen door that you have to open a slider to operate the latch? Why not an inside and outside lever?







Seems silly to me, but it is what it is.

The mattress has to go. It's like sleeping on a box-spring. 
The mattress in the cargo area is more comfortable(btw I took a nap on that cargo mattress in between motos at the race!







)

I spent the better part of Sunday Cleaning the exterior. 
I'm loving the new camper. Color me happy.


----------

